# Best Gaming Cabinet under Rs.5000



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2013)

Hai guys,

I want to buy a good gaming cabinet under Rs.5000 with the following features:

1. Good Cable Management,
2. Transparent Side Panel Window,
3. 2x120mm/140mm front intake fans setup,
4. 2x120mm/140mm exhaust fans setup,
5. 1x120mm bottom fan setup and 1x120mm rear fan setup,
6. Minimum 2x 3.0/2.0 USB ports on front panel,
7. Dust filters on front and bottom of the cabinet,
8. Weight should be 8kg min to 10kg max if it empty.(without any components installed)

Suggestions:  ....


Cabinets in Mind: 
Corsair 300R (with Transparent Side-Panel Window), -5500
                          NZXT Tempest 410 Elite, -4300
                          Coolermaster K380,  -4000
                          Coolermaster K550,  -5000

Decided Upon: NZXT Tempest 410 Elite with transparent Side-Panel. Please suggest any cabinets in the same price range if any are available with such features.
Reason to above decision: Low price point compared to other cabinets.


----------



## snap (Aug 30, 2013)

what about corsair carbide 400r? but no transparent panel


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 30, 2013)

corsair carbide 400r is best performer...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 31, 2013)

400R is 5.6k. 300R is lesser. 

300R gets a vote. The rear I/O section is bit stronger than in 400R to be honest.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 31, 2013)

I think Corsair 300R @ 5k with transparent side panel window as my best gaming cabinet.


----------



## darkther (Aug 31, 2013)

Or save up some money and get a Scout 2, comes with side panel, 2 fans (1 red led), front and bottom dust filters, good space for cable management, very good cooling and LED on/off function its the best case for that price range or might get a r4 if you can


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 1, 2013)

darkther said:


> Or save up some money and get a Scout 2, comes with side panel, 2 fans (1 red led), front and bottom dust filters, good space for cable management, very good cooling and LED on/off function its the best case for that price range or might get a r4 if you can



What is a r4?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 8, 2013)

300R has hdd heating issues.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 8, 2013)

Corsair 400R with transparent side panel looks great. See if it is available(or even exists  ), or get 690 II Advanced.


----------

